# San Juan/gov freeze



## Yampa Love (Sep 7, 2008)

I was wondering if it is still possible to launch from san island boat launch during the gov freeze? I have a permit for the 8th and ill be damned if I miss out on a trip. I have heard that it is possible to self register at westwater and was thinking it may be the same on the Juan?


----------



## rpludwig (Feb 28, 2011)

*Shut down plan*

Contingency Plans for Operations in the Absence of Appropriations

Here are the shut down plans, I do not see a plan like westwater has for the Juan. If I had to bet a $ I would believe the gate at sand island is closed but I don't believe Mexican hat has a gate, where theirs a will there is a way and take extra tequila


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

There used to be a way to drive down to the Riverhouse. Not sure if there still is.


----------



## 86304 (Apr 15, 2008)

if a fella really wanted to (and had a permit to launch paid for), 
you can drive (fairly easily) to the river from the downriver, bluff side of the bridge (below sand island).

i mean, if a fella wanted to! 
you just didn't hear it from me.


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

Not sure about self-registration for those with a permit. I know from friends who are law enforcement for the state/local counties that the BLM is there along with local officers to keep it closed. For those who think that flippant comments online don't matter this should be a lesson. Agencies are learning fast to be prepared for folks ignoring closures now. 

Its a shame that a bad situation is turning worse. I really feel for ya'll with permits and totally support peaceful protest at the launches. Let Congress know they are affecting people. But the selfish behavior of the un-permitted "open season" boaters is just gonna hurt us in the long run. And its already happening.

Phillip


----------



## geezerboater (Oct 27, 2009)

*San Juan closure?*

We have a Sand Island to Mexican Hat permit for October 12. I emailed David Carpenter at Comb Ridge Coffee and he said he would check around. Here is the response from Jim at Recapture Lodge in Bluff:

I just talked to the BLM law enforcement officer yesterday. He said the
campground is open (no charge) until Sunday, then campground camping will be
closed although dispersed camping elsewhere is open. All of the river
put-ins and take-outs will be open and rafting with a permit is and will be
allowed, there will be no check-in or inspections. The Kane Gulch ranger
station is closed but all of Cedar Mesa is open.

So, it looks like we are good to go. Many thanks to David and Jim for responding to my email. Comb Ridge has good coffee!!


----------

